# Schwinn Jaguar



## Chocolat96 (Feb 6, 2018)

Pick up a N.O.S set of red and white saddle bags and found this tigers tail in the bags to bike looks much nicer with the bags on it.


----------



## phantom (Feb 17, 2018)

Outstanding.....A little 0000 steel wool and polish and that aluminum rack can look almost like the fenders.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2018)

phantom said:


> Outstanding.....A little 0000 steel wool and polish and that aluminum rack can look almost like the fenders.



Phantom is right, you obviously polished the brake handles and calipers, why stop there?


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2018)

Beautiful bike, by the way!


----------



## spoker (Feb 20, 2018)

polished stuff,ya that feeling!!


----------



## Grant (Aug 9, 2018)

Just got my own nearly exact version (1961) of this bike.  Looking for saddle bags and trying to get an idea of how you wrapped the cables.  Any help would be very much appreciated. 

Regards, 

Grant


----------



## Nashman (Aug 9, 2018)

Just start the cable wraps ( connect end at cable) and keep winding.


----------



## Grant (Aug 9, 2018)

So nice!  Ok now I am a rookie at this so where do you find the cable wrap you are using?

Grant


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2018)

Grant said:


> So nice!  Ok now I am a rookie at this so where do you find the cable wrap you are using?
> 
> Grant




zagar-axe on eBay had the Speedway cable wrap produced maybe 8 years ago but it seems he is no longer involved. Not sure if this is him with a different user ID or someone that took over his sales. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-Whi...cable+wrap&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## Nashman (Aug 10, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> zagar-axe on eBay had the Speedway cable wrap produced maybe 8 years ago but it seems he is no longer involved. Not sure if this is him with a different user i.d. or someone that took over his sales.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-White-Speedway-Cable-Wrap-Coil-Cover-Harley-Motorcycle-Bicycles/183336187602?epid=2134601803&hash=item2aafb036d2:g:MYUAAOSwdGJasAFc&_sacat=0&_nkw=speedway+cable+wrap&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313



 Here is another Ebay link for items for less $$.  If you click "watch this item" then close the page, then re-open, click on items watching, then click "I want to" and choose "similar items" and you should see more items, many for less money.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-BLUE-C...que-vintage-/263858571746?hash=item3d6f3249e2


----------

